# Man Lives With 60 Big Cats



## win231 (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, I hope he has a normal life span......


----------



## Knight (Feb 21, 2022)

Sure is skinny!  Probably not worth the effort to use for a meal.  Did notice that all the cats were well fed, not a thin or emaciated cat in any of what I saw. Have to say the word inspire shown, didn't inspire me to want to play grab ass with any of those.


----------



## win231 (Feb 21, 2022)

Knight said:


> Sure is skinny!  Probably not worth the effort to use for a meal.  Did notice that all the cats were well fed, not a thin or emaciated cat in any of what I saw. Have to say the word inspire shown, didn't inspire me to want to play grab ass with any of those.


I thought about that, too.  But then, don't we all like a small snack?


----------

